# Updating look of recessed fluorescent fixtures?



## TaskBoy (Jun 3, 2008)

In so. cal. we have a lot of ugly recessed ceiling boxes that house 70s-era light fixtures. Maybe others around the country have been blessed with this, too?

I have seen updates where folks replaced the fluorescent tubes with can lights and ditched the plexy panels that covered the fixture. Some people added crown moulding around the inside top edge of the recess. Anyone have some pics to share for ideas or can point me to some sites on the web with that modification so I can steal some ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Dave928 (Jun 4, 2008)

yep, kitchen has a drop ceiling with the recessed box back up to the joist level.  

i've considered crown molding with a rope light lying in it with maybe a Solatube in the center.

track lights:






you could cover it:






reshape it:





or frame it in and drywall it closed and add can lights:


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 4, 2008)

I have also seen the tin metal ceiling panels with crown moulding. They look sharp.


----------



## Dave928 (Jun 6, 2008)

great idea.  that would look sweet held up with a few upholstery tacks.  and you'd get the light reflected back down...


----------

